# Food Photography



## mgstudio99 (Nov 29, 2009)

Another Food Photography...






Visit my Las Vegas Photography Portfolio


----------



## ocular (Nov 30, 2009)

Posting this pic to a lot of forums huh. I find the background to be distracting. I love how you have your business address in your profile lol.


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Nov 30, 2009)

Seems like a carefully planned snapshot....sorry.


----------



## CSR Studio (Nov 30, 2009)

I guess he is posting to be posting. He doesn't ask or even acknowledge anyone's comments. It's a shame really, his work would get better if he listened to what people had to say. Oh well, his loss.


----------



## Stock Photos (Dec 1, 2009)

The fish in the background is distracting.


----------



## LearnMyShot (Feb 12, 2010)

Not too hot....sorry


----------



## lui-même (Apr 1, 2010)

Here is my take and my first post: to me it looks like a mauvais doigt ( french for the middle finger).
To whom? Hmm, thinking, still thinking...


----------



## SusanMart (Apr 6, 2010)

I like the shot...but am not sure that the author is still here with us))) lol


----------



## ironsidephoto (Apr 22, 2010)

What a fish.


----------



## arvindsharma (May 12, 2010)

background of the photo is quite distracting


----------

